# Recommand a photograhic website www.linkdelight.com



## Link Delight Photography (Apr 10, 2009)

I have bought several items from this website
www.linkdelight.com

so far the experience is smooth the product works, they have a good design on web page look, and the price is really thrifty for me


anyone who have deal experience with this site and want to talk about this site, please post below, this would be helpful share everyone's opinions


----------



## Jaszek (Apr 10, 2009)

my teacher bought a Gitzo knockoff from them. He likes it except right when he opened it one of the legs fell off lol. But he fixed it.


----------



## qysusan (Apr 27, 2011)

I have made two orders from Linkdelight sent to Sweden, and there has been no trouble what so ever.
I had one package sent with express, which took three(!) days and one sent by standard mail which arrived within two weeks.

The customer service is excellent: I contacted the support regarding question about what ND filters they had in stock.
I have sent some 4-5 e-mails which were answered within MINUTES. 

Everything  in my orders are functional and works as promised. Here in Sweden you  can actually buy some of the third party camera gear I ordered from  Linkdelight at camera stores, but at a COMPLETELY different price.


----------



## lamvukha (Apr 29, 2011)

Link Delight Photography said:


> I have bought several items from this website
> www.linkdelight.com
> 
> so far the experience is smooth the product works, they have a good design on web page look, and the price is really thrifty for me
> ...


You have to cooperate with me, my site is developing: Wallpaper Computer Background Travel Game Picture Image Gallery - VnMic.com


----------

